# Not able to update LR 6.6 for new Sony ARW files



## FrankU (Jun 28, 2017)

I have LR 6.6.1 running as stand-alone on a MacBook Pro with updated 12.5 Sierra. (I have no need or desire to go to LR CC if I can avoid it and want keep the software and files all on my computer.)

I bought a new Sony camera, new for me, about 2 years old (RX100v) and LR does not recognize its raw files. I tried to download the Mac version and install LR 6.10.1, then 6.10, and 6.8 in that order and each time the installation bombed, telling me that the dmg file was incompatible with working on my computer. I downloaded the new DNG converter; same bombing of LR on my RX100 raw files after that. They just will not load, not be converted to DNG upon upload, nada .
Why can I not upgrade to newer LR versions? How can I use my camera and still be a loyal customer of Adobe and LR? I have asked for help on photo forums, they have no idea ..

Thanks for any useful advice. Where should I look? What should I do?


----------



## Gnits (Jun 28, 2017)

Here are the versions supported for the RX100 4 & 5 .....






So ... your 6.6 version will not work with the 6.8 required.

I am not sure what version of Mac o/s is needed for 6.8 .... maybe someone else here might be able to clarify that angle.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 29, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Here are the versions supported for the RX100 4 & 5 .....
> 
> View attachment 9533
> 
> ...


The OPs Sierra , MacOS 10.12.5 is the latest and the OP then needs to update LR to LR6.10.1 to take advantage of the camera  RAW updates and bug fixes.


----------



## FrankU (Jun 29, 2017)

clee01l said:


> The OPs Sierra , MacOS 10.12.5 is the latest and the OP then needs to update LR to LR6.10.1 to take advantage of the camera  RAW updates and bug fixes.




Thanks, clee011.

That is what I cannot do: once I have downloaded  the dmg file for LR 6.8 or ... LR 6.10, the installation bombs every time and tells me that my computer is not suited for the update.

THAT is what my (singular local) problem is. I know want to do, have updated, bought into new versions etc before ... so in theory that should work, but in reality i am not allowed to do just what you suggest and I try to do. 
I am sorry to have been so unclear that you missed my dilemma completely. How can I clean up the upload path and succeed?

Does anyone know how to solve this issue? Today I will see if a (needlessly) bought new license etc will solve my problem. My RX100v is filling up with shots I cannot see except on its LCD. How frustrating and costing me time and work and money I lose trying to fix this,

But nobody seems to be able to help here. Sorry to moan.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 29, 2017)

FrankU said:


> the installation bombs every time and tells me that my computer is not suited for the update.


  What part of the following specs does your computer not meet?

Multicore Intel processor with 64-bit support*
Mac OS X v10.10 (Yosemite), Mac OS X v10.11 (El Capitan), or macOS v10.12 (Sierra)**

2 GB of RAM (8 GB recommended)
1024 x 768 display

1 GB of Video RAM (VRAM). 2 GB of dedicated VRAM is suggested for large, high-resolution monitors, such as 4K- and 5K-resolution monitors.

2 GB of available hard-disk space (cannot install on a volume that uses a case-sensitive file system or on removable flash storage devices)
DVD-ROM drive required if purchasing Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® retail boxed version
OpenGL 3.3–capable video adapter for GPU-related functionality
Internet connection and registration are necessary for required software activation, validation of subscriptions, and access to online services.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 29, 2017)

You can copy your images to your  computer using a card reader.... take a backup copy of your images to a different drive (or usb fob at a push) and then format your card in your camera. That will give you breathing space to solve the upgrade problem.

I work with a Windows machine, so the menus may be different.... What happens when you select the equivalent of  Help / Updates ???


----------



## FrankU (Jun 29, 2017)

clee01l said:


> What part of the following specs does your computer not meet?
> 
> Multicore Intel processor with 64-bit support*
> Mac OS X v10.10 (Yosemite), Mac OS X v10.11 (El Capitan), or macOS v10.12 (Sierra)**
> ...


It meets every part: new machine, bought new a year ago, OS updated as available. MacBook Pro Retina.


----------



## FrankU (Jun 29, 2017)

Gnits said:


> You can copy your images to your  computer using a card reader.... take a backup copy of your images to a different drive (or usb fob at a push) and then format your card in your camera. That will give you breathing space to solve the upgrade problem.
> 
> I work with a Windows machine, so the menus may be different.... What happens when you select the equivalent of  Help / Updates ???



When I select LR upgrade help, it tells me my LR is completely up to date (at 6.6.1), which - of course - it is not.  ...Seems to be an Adobe glitch that does not see well what is there and what is available ... That may be a problem here. 

I formatted the new SD card twice in camera and all looks good on the LCD of the RX100v. I do not think the card is corrupt; brand new card.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 29, 2017)

Try resetting the Lr preferences ...
How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? - The Lightroom Queen

"If you’re still having problems, resetting Lightroom’s Preferences file can solve all sorts of ‘weirdness,’ so it’s a good early step in troubleshooting."


----------



## Gnits (Jun 29, 2017)

Another possible option to try ....

Uninstall Lr.... Then download and install the Trial version .... check if that works .... now apply your licence key to convert from trial to full use.

I had lots of issues in the past with Lr  ... mainly (I think) down to issues with a previous installation of Photoshop CS6.

Before you do.... take note of the current location of your Catalog, so you can later double click on it in Finder to relaunch it with the trial version of Lr.


----------



## FrankU (Jun 29, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Try resetting the Lr preferences ...
> How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? - The Lightroom Queen
> 
> "If you’re still having problems, resetting Lightroom’s Preferences file can solve all sorts of ‘weirdness,’ so it’s a good early step in troubleshooting."


I did that: still told i was fully updated with lr 6.6 and adobe installer does not allow further updates ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2017)

Uninstall > Reinstall usually does the trick. If it doesn't, run the Adobe CC Cleaner app in between.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 29, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Adobe CC Cleaner app



Is there an *Adobe* CC Cleaner app ????


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 29, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Is there an *Adobe* CC Cleaner app ????



Yes. Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


----------



## FrankU (Jun 29, 2017)

installation problems

Ok I bit the bullet and bought a new standalone version of LR 6 directly from Adobe. (160 $)

It installed as 6.10.12 differently than in my previous attempts and LR now seems up to date and running my old stuff as usual.
Yet when I upload from the RX100v (ARW files) it tells me that all "the ARW files are not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom".
When I click for 'Check for updates' in this 'System info' window LR tells me that the version check was unsuccessful and I might not have internet connection or the server that contains version data is not available at this time.

The bummers do not stop, I guess.

What can I do? Is there any personal phone support at Adobe who could talk me through this?  FAOs just don not help and as much as I tried to follow your advice of uninstalling and reinstalling brought me exactly the old 6.6 version ...  Should I buy a third version and see what bummers are in store then? Or will it be nirvana and I can again work professionally?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 29, 2017)

FrankU said:


> Ok I bit the bullet and bought a new standalone version of LR 6 directly from Adobe. (160 $)


You already Owned a perpetual license to LR6.x.  It was not necessary to buy a new second license. The recommendation was to "download and install the Trial version"  and then apply your  current license.  Looks like you wasted $160USD.


----------



## FrankU (Jun 29, 2017)

clee01l said:


> You already Owned a perpetual license to LR6.x.  It was not necessary to buy a new second license. The recommendation was to "download and install the Trial version"  and then apply your  current license.  Looks like you wasted $160USD.




Well the uninstall + reinstall trial version brought me back exactly into an LR 6.6 version and again with no way to update. So that did not work either.

Then I tried to be brash and buy new from Adobe and restart; to hell with the $ cost: It became LR 10.12 now; GREAT I thought. And I was happy except that is would again not recognize my new Raw files. So as usual with a new installation, I tried to look for further updates, which did not exist ... Darn!

Then I dug deep and deeper into Adobe's site trying to find a phone number for technical help.

After digging 5 levels down below FAQ there the magic phone support number appeared?!

I called and the woman on the other end listened and saw my double buy and believed I was in doo-dooland somehow with LR. So she tried to upgrade my 6.10.12 version and it did upgrade once again for her.  Then we tried to see my RX100v ARW files, and they came up, were transformed to DNG and are ready to work one. SUCCESS!

Now for the wasted 160$: i wondered aloud how this could happen, how my rabadash rebuying g0t the dilemma solved etc. Then I continued and asked what to do now with two purchase IDs .. .and eventually she realized that maybe I should get a refund. I was connected to customer care at Adobe, the male voice checked my account and history and agreed to issue a refund, So I did not waste any money, just a few days of my time.

What a harrowing experience. Had I looked deep into Adobe's site, it could have been solved on day 1, but Adobe hides this phone number very well.

That was the advice I should have been given around here. Sorry for all your time and tries: they helped in no way .... But none of us know that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2017)

FrankU said:


> So she tried to upgrade my 6.10.12 version


There isn't a 6.10.12 version, or a 6.12 for that matter, so unfortunately we couldn't have helped further without knowing which version you were actually using.



> Adobe hides this phone number very well.


They only usually offer phone support for perpetual licenses within 90 days of purchasing, so you'd have been out of luck had you not just repurchased.



> That was the advice I should have been given around here. Sorry for all your time and tries: they helped in no way .... But none of us know that.


Interesting that she managed to get it to upgrade but you couldn't. What did she do differently?

Had you tried the CC Cleaner I recommended?

I'm glad to hear you're back up and running though!


----------



## trs0722 (Aug 4, 2017)

FrankU said:


> I have LR 6.6.1 running as stand-alone on a MacBook Pro with updated 12.5 Sierra. (I have no need or desire to go to LR CC if I can avoid it and want keep the software and files all on my computer.)
> 
> I bought a new Sony camera, new for me, about 2 years old (RX100v) and LR does not recognize its raw files. I tried to download the Mac version and install LR 6.10.1, then 6.10, and 6.8 in that order and each time the installation bombed, telling me that the dmg file was incompatible with working on my computer. I downloaded the new DNG converter; same bombing of LR on my RX100 raw files after that. They just will not load, not be converted to DNG upon upload, nada .
> Why can I not upgrade to newer LR versions? How can I use my camera and still be a loyal customer of Adobe and LR? I have asked for help on photo forums, they have no idea ..
> ...



I realize this is a few weeks old but I have gone through a similarly bad experience just this week trying to get LR to recognize my new camera's file (Nikon D7500). I ultimately had to upgrade ($79) from LR5 to LR6 perpetual license. I was on the phone with Adobe yesterday for 4 hours straight and then another hour at night. I had also spent 2.5 hours with them earlier in the week. They remoted in to my Mac Mini (all hardware specs fine + OS Sierra) multiple times and could not get LR6 to install. Once they finally did, I wasn't able to update the incremental update (6.12 I believe) to install...hence the repeated calls to them. If you have some time to spare, give them a call or start an online chat with them. 800-833-6687 was what I called at least once.

The Adobe reps tried several of the things others have suggested in this thread with varying success. The final way they were able to download 6.12 (and don't forget the latest Camera Raw) was to go through the Creative Cloud way but add my perpetual license. The rep assured me it would be the standalone version (and it was at first). However, today each time I open LR, it says CC instead of 6.12. I have been logging out and can still use the software without logging in. There are also CC software installed on my Mac now, something I didn't want. It's annoying but maybe after some time it will revert to the standalone version. At least I can edit my NEF files.  

I also have a license for CS6 and had a lot of trouble installing that but that's a whole other can of worms! 

Another FYI: one of the reps specifically told me that LR6 will be the last standalone version-the next big update/version will be CC only.


----------



## LRList001 (Aug 6, 2017)

trs0722 said:


> [snip]
> 
> Another FYI: one of the reps specifically told me that LR6 will be the last standalone version-the next big update/version will be CC only.



Umm.
1/  It is unlikely that an Adobe support rep will know this for a fact before an official announcement
2/  Adobe did promise that they wouldn't make such a limitation change to their policy (FWIW)
3/  'Stand-alone' is not meaningful, 'perpetual licensing' is, I assume that is what is intended.
4/  If correct, interesting that Adobe are contemplating a big update, as a LR 5 user, LR 6 seems (to me) to be in beta still.  The underlying technology might be running out of steam and LR needs re-writing with a fast, modern resource efficient technology?


----------



## trs0722 (Aug 6, 2017)

LRList001 said:


> Umm.
> 1/  It is unlikely that an Adobe support rep will know this for a fact before an official announcement
> 2/  Adobe did promise that they wouldn't make such a limitation change to their policy (FWIW)
> 3/  'Stand-alone' is not meaningful, 'perpetual licensing' is, I assume that is what is intended.
> 4/  If correct, interesting that Adobe are contemplating a big update, as a LR 5 user, LR 6 seems (to me) to be in beta still.  The underlying technology might be running out of steam and LR needs re-writing with a fast, modern resource efficient technology?



I also wondered/doubted whether this rep had enough information to make those statements but I'm telling you he did...at least twice during our conversation. I was particularly interested in this as I wanted to know if I should prepare for the possibility of being forced at some point into the subscription model, which like many, I'm not interested in doing. I believe I had also read that Adobe "promised" to not make any changes to their policy but who knows, maybe they're exploring options. 

I agree...LR6 never seemed worth the upgrade to me (although the haze tool is kinda cool). I was happy with LR5 but the tempting of a new camera 

Sorry, yes to the semantic police out there...standalone (I've seen this used) = perpetual license.


----------

